# Ryanair



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Spare a thought for Michael O’Leary, Chief Executive of Ryanair.

Arriving in a hotel in Dublin , he went to the bar and asked for a pint of draught Guinness.

The barman nodded and said, "That will be one Euro please, Mr. O’Leary."

Somewhat taken aback, O'Leary replied, "That’s a very competitive price," and handed over his money. 

"Will you be wanting a glass with that?" enquired the barman.......... :wink:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't you just wish you could do something like that in real life.


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Anyone who takes the urine out of that wee gobs**te has my admiration.

Why oh why would you take the front seat magazine holder away and then ask "Do you want a flyingbare magazine Sir?"

The Gin we asked for came out of the sachet lookalike you used to put in your windscreen washer..we politely declined.

Never, ever, ever again...


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Admittedly this is an advert for British Airways but the extras charged by 'Budget' airlines are certainly no joke -

Value Calculator - Ryanair | Easyjet | British Airways
www.britishairways.com/travel/value-calculator/public/en_gb


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> the extras charged by 'Budget' airlines are certainly no joke -


And it's not just the 'extras' there's all the *delays*, I did ten flights with BMI and only *one* was on time, on one flight I had to wait seven hours while they used my plane to ferry passengers to Amsterdam and fly back to take me where I had paid to go, and then there's the fellow passengers, have you *looked around you in the departure lounge recently* :roll:

One of the main reasons I bought a MH was to avoid flying with any airline, God willing I will *never* have to go through that hell again in my lifetime :lol:

Sad thing is, back in the late sixties early seventies (when I was flying on business) it *was* a pleasure, not now 'tho


----------

